# I'd just like to ask, do you still love me...



## rhsandlpf

Hi all, 
Could you please tell me how to say in Romania these sentences:

"I just like to ask, do you still love me and want to be with me as the first day you did"

"It is a bit not fair"

thank you very much for the translation.


----------



## smekera

"I just like to ask, do you still love me and want to be with me as the first day you did" - *"Vreau doar să întreb: încă mă mai iubeşti şi mai vrei să fii cu mine la fel ca în prima zi?"*

"It is a bit not fair"- *"Nu prea e corect"*

Good luck ;-)


----------



## Trisia

smekera said:


> "I just like to ask, do you still love me and want to be with me as the first day you did" - *"Vreau doar să întreb: încă mă mai iubeşti şi mai vrei să fii cu mine la fel ca în prima zi?" Very good one.*
> 
> "It is a bit not fair"- *"Nu prea e corect" I'm a bit worried about this one. True, it's an accurate translation, but it renders a different meaning . A bit unfair is very mildly put, "nu prea e corect" sounds a lot more reproachful.*



Rhsandflp, why don't you just use your native language (that I'm sure your boyfriend understands) to say that last part?


----------



## robbie_SWE

Isn't the initial sentence wrong? 

"It is a bit not fair" = "It's (a bit) *unfair*"

If this is the case, I would translate the sentence as "_*este (un pic) nejust*_". 

Hope it helps!

 robbie


----------



## OldAvatar

robbie_SWE said:


> Isn't the initial sentence wrong?
> 
> "It is a bit not fair" = "It's (a bit) *unfair*"
> 
> If this is the case, I would translate the sentence as "_*este (un pic) nejust*_".
> 
> Hope it helps!
> 
> robbie



injust


----------



## robbie_SWE

OldAvatar said:


> injust


 
Ooops...my bad


----------



## rhsandlpf

Oops...I should write is in accurate grammar. I just used to our own conversation tone    Thanks for all opinions.


----------



## Bluey

So is the romance still on or off, I'm confused? (totally not related, I know)


----------



## robbie_SWE

I'm also confused Bluey...


----------



## rhsandlpf

sorry for making you guys confused...  the romance is still on, thanks.


----------

